# Outside grease interceptor



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

I know a lot of guys on here have never actually seen on so I figured I'd share a picture of the one I started on today. It's 1,000 gallons. On the inlet side there is a 6" tee wye that gets piped down to about 3' off the bottom of the tank. The outlet gets a 6" tee wye that gets piped down to 1' off the bottom of the tank. There is also a 4" vent that is just below the top of the tank. There is a concrete baffle between the two chambers that stops about a foot from the top of the tank with a 6" hole cored at the top. I didn't think to take a picture until after the tank was full to the top for testing. I'll see if I can get some inside pics after my inspection when they pump it back down.


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Somebody screwed up the inverts. At least they set the sleeves in the foundation too high rather than too low. Definitely not my proudest work but it had to be done today and they didn't finish backfilling until it was too late to go to the supply house for more 6" and 4" SV fittings and I was exhausted. Already up to 53 hours this week and the week isn't over yet


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Good looking work. Is that cast iron pipe? And just curious but why no CO?


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I don't see a vent connection on the tank. Is there one high up on the side that isn't visible?


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

All SV cast iron. The closest pipe in the first picture is the 6" grease line going into the tank. There is a co just inside the door and another one, not pictured, where it turns into the tank.
The 4" pipe coming off the side of the tank that is parallel to the building is the vent.
The last picture is the outlet of the tank and the sanitary sewer for the building going into the manhole. There is a co just on the inside of the building. 
I try not to put any co outside there because it is part of the drive thru and these nutcases would run over a guy and his machine to get a ****ty $1 burger.


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

That vent is as high as you can go in that tank, it's 7 or 8 inches thick.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Thats a cute little baby greasetrap lol jk


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I love grease traps. Here's a couple we did last month.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

bct p&h said:


> All SV cast iron. The closest pipe in the first picture is the 6" grease line going into the tank. There is a co just inside the door and another one, not pictured, where it turns into the tank.
> The 4" pipe coming off the side of the tank that is parallel to the building is the vent.
> The last picture is the outlet of the tank and the sanitary sewer for the building going into the manhole. There is a co just on the inside of the building.
> I try not to put any co outside there because it is part of the drive thru and these nutcases would run over a guy and his machine to get a ****ty $1 burger.


Good thinking about the service guy on the location of the CO.


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> Good thinking about the service guy on the location of the CO.


Won't save the guy that comes out to pump the tank but I would hope he would come after hours and park that giant pumper truck in the way to protect himself.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Those look like the septic tanks we use. I take it that's kinda what they are and separate the grease/h20 with baffles/tees. Grease floating on top to be pumped out.


----------



## moz (Aug 4, 2012)

Looks good. Here in Aus we have to have a 'sampling point' on the outlet which is just a gully rising to surface with a minimum 300mm water depth for water authority to be able to check what is actually going to sewer.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

bct p&h said:


> I try not to put any co outside there because it is part of the drive thru and these nutcases would run over a guy and his machine to get a ****ty $1 burger.


We wouldn't send a guy with a snake...
They get the jetter and it would be parked there blocking it...

Just one of them jobs that is made for a jetter...


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

moz said:


> Looks good. Here in Aus we have to have a 'sampling point' on the outlet which is just a gully rising to surface with a minimum 300mm water depth for water authority to be able to check what is actually going to sewer.


We use 'sampling wells' here too Moz. 

I've only installed them if the plan shows it.

I'm not sure why some JHA's require them and others don't?


----------

